# shortening bread



## ☺

Ciao a tutti!

Dalla canzone *Short'nin' bread *http://toneway.com/songs/shortening-bread
Three little children, lying in bed 
Two were sick an' the other 'most dead 
Sent for the doctor, the doctor said 
Give those children some short'nin' bread

Tre bambinelli, stavano allettati
Due erano ammalati e l'altro quasi morto
Furono mandati dal dottore, il dottore disse
Date a quei bambini some short'nin' bread


Ora io non so se si riferisce semplicemente a qualche tozzo di pane o a uno specifico tipo di pane (e/o biscotti) preparato con quell'ingrediente di cui parlano "di sopra". Che mi dite?​
Grazie!


----------



## Blackman

_Wiki_ è nostra amica...

_Shortening bread is a fried batter bread, the ingredients of which include corn meal, flour, hot water, eggs, baking powder, milk and shortening (strutto?)_


----------



## Akire72

Amo molto cucinare soprattutto dolci (biscotti, muffins e torte) e spesso consulto libri di cucina in inglese. Shortening l'ho incontrato spesso come parola che indica come è stato detto qualsiasi tipo di grasso alimentare, quindi margarina, burro, strutto, olio di semi... A piacere di chi cucina.


----------



## ☺

Blackman said:


> _Wiki_ è nostra amica...
> 
> _Shortening bread is a fried batter bread, the ingredients of which include corn meal, flour, hot water, eggs, baking powder, milk and shortening (strutto?)_


Si, l'avevo letto, poi ho visto il video d'epoca su youtube in cui a un certo punto (verso la fine) il pane viene tagliato a fette, e visto che shortening significa anche "taglio, riduzione" mi ha confuso.
Se è quello che cita wiki mi sa che non ce l'abbiamo in Italia (o almeno credo), no?


----------



## Tegs

Akire72 said:


> Amo molto cucinare soprattutto dolci (biscotti, muffins e torte) e spesso consulto libri di cucina in inglese. Shortening l'ho incontrato spesso come parola che indica come è stato detto qualsiasi tipo di grasso alimentare, quindi margarina, burro, strutto, olio di semi... A piacere di chi cucina.



Possiamo venire tutti quanti a visitarti?  Amo muffins, torte e biscotti ma preferisco che qualcun'altro li/le(?) cucini! Haha!  Porto un po di vino/Baileys...?


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Amo molto cucinare soprattutto dolci (biscotti, muffins e torte) e spesso consulto libri di cucina in inglese. Shortening l'ho incontrato spesso come parola che indica come è stato detto qualsiasi tipo di grasso alimentare, quindi margarina, burro, strutto, olio di semi Io non l'ho detto e non lo dico!... A piacere di chi cucina.


Anch'io ne faccio un bel po', quasi sempre con ricette inglesi.....però lo _shortening_, per come me lo hanno spiegato a scuola tanti anni fa (lezioni di cucina***: ricette base per tutti i tipi di dolci e non solo...) è una _sostituzione_ di una parte della quantità di burro o di margarina che porta la ricetta e serve a rendere più leggera/friabile la pasta (brisée, frolla, sfoglia....), ma non si tratta di un "qualsiasi tipo di grasso", è o lo strutto (lard) oppure la versione vegetale dello strutto (vegetable shortening).


*** non solo la teoria: la scuola era dotata di diverse enormi "aule cucina" con 8 cucine complete ad aula.


----------



## Akire72

Tegs said:


> Possiamo venire tutti quanti a visitarti?  Amo muffins, torte e biscotti ma preferisco che qualcun'altro li/le(?) cucini! Haha!  Porto un po di vino/Baileys...?


Ma certo! C'è posto per tutti a casa mia! Però porti del tè inglese, perché quello italiano è imbevibile!  PG tips o Tetley, grazie! 



london calling said:


> Anch'io ne faccio un bel po', quasi sempre con ricette inglesi.....però lo _shortening_, per come me lo hanno spiegato a scuola tanti anni fa (lezioni di cucina***: ricette base per tutti i tipi di dolci e non solo...) è una _sostituzione_ di una parte della quantità di burro o di margarina che porta la ricetta e serve a rendere più leggera/friabile la pasta (brisée, frolla, sfoglia....), ma non si tratta di un "qualsiasi tipo di grasso", è o lo strutto (lard) oppure la versione vegetale dello strutto (vegetable shortening). *** non solo la teoria: la scuola era dotata di diverse enormi "aule cucina" con 8 cucine complete ad aula.



Giusto LC! Di solito se è burro o margarina viene detto burro o margarina, mentre per shortening non viene specificato. Probabilmente hai ragione, con lo strutto le ricette risultano più soffici, ma il mio cervello non ce la fa a pensare di usare lo strutto per i dolci!  
p.s.: NON usate l'olio di nessun tipo di seme per i dolci, diventano unti e prendono un sapore schifoso!


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> PG tips o Tetley, grazie!  C'è un problema.....odio il tè! Ti va bene un pacco di caffé espresso napoletano?
> Probabilmente hai ragione, con lo strutto le ricette risultano più soffici, ma il mio cervello non ce la fa a pensare di usare lo strutto per i dolci! Più con le varie "paste" che con i dolci intesi come torte....
> p.s.: NON usate l'olio di nessun tipo di seme per i dolci, diventano unti e prendono un sapore schifoso! Aaaargh, mai fatto una schifezza del genere!



Ovviamente, il "lard" da utilizzare è quello del supermercato (lo strutto, bianco bianco e quasi insapore), non la sugna (però se vengo a casa tua ti faccio una pasta e ceci con la sugna da urlo....e da una settimana perlomeno di dieta!)


----------



## Tegs

Ok, allora porto io gli PG tips e London l'espresso napoletano, e evitiamo come la peste la pasta all'oglio!


----------



## Nunou

Akire72 said:


> p.s.: NON usate l'olio di nessun tipo di seme per i dolci, diventano unti e prendono un sapore schifoso!



Ma non è verooooo....dipende dalla ricetta e dalla quantità usata. In passato ho già usato olio (di semi ma anche d'oliva), strutto e/o burro....ma la margarina no, quella mai per una questione di principio. Per via di un'intolleranza ora solo oli, vero che i miei dolci sono un po' diversi da prima ...ma sempre buonissimi!!! Slurp....


----------



## ☺

Ma....ma.....in mezzo a tutto sto banchetto nessuno ha detto come si può tradurre shortening bread


----------



## Bella63

☺ said:


> Ma....ma.....in mezzo a tutto sto banchetto nessuno ha detto come si può tradurre shortening bread



hahahahah - che monnelli!!!!


----------



## Nunou

Oltre a quelli già menzionati, tra i grassi da condimento, pare esista anche il sego 
Mai sentito prima...
http://www.nonsolofitness.it/alimentazione/nutrizione/alimenti-quinto-gruppo-grassi-condimento.html

Qui c'è una spiegazione di "quando" un grasso alimentare/da condimento viene definito shortening, pare dipenda dallo stato che deve essere "semisolido a temperatura ambiente",  gli oli non dovrebbero quindi farne parte. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shortening

http://askville.amazon.com/Shortnin'-Bread/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=2238666
Shortening bread forse si può intendere come panini briosciati / al burro o allo strutto...  eventualmente anche focaccine-frittelle.

Sia quel che sia..a me è venuta fame....

Ciao.


P.S.: mi fa pensare anche ai _churros (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churro)_


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> Oltre a quelli già menzionati, tra i grassi da condimento, pare esista anche il sego
> Mai sentito prima...
> http://www.nonsolofitness.it/alimentazione/nutrizione/alimenti-quinto-gruppo-grassi-condimento.html
> E non dimenticare il "suet" (fatti un altro giro in rete...
> Qui c'è una spiegazione di "quando" un grasso alimentare/da condimento viene definito shortening, pare dipenda dallo stato che deve essere "semisolido a temperatura ambiente", gli oli non dovrebbero quindi farne parte.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shortening
> Infatti.
> http://askville.amazon.com/Shortnin'-Bread/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=2238666
> Shortening bread forse si può intendere come panini briosciati / al burro o allo strutto...sì, ma senza lievito e senza latte - una cosa tipicamente americana, comunque.  eventualmente anche focaccine-frittelle - non direi....
> Sia quel che sia..a me è venuta fame.... Ho appena mangiato (e meno male!)


----------



## Nunou

_Ciao LC,
"Ho appena mangiato (e meno male!)"._....già...già...io sto ingrassando _solo a leggere_!!! 
Ora vado a farmi un bel giro per il "suet" .... dopo questa scorpacciata virtuale un po' di _movimento_ direi che ci vuole!!!!


----------



## Akire72

In questo link si dice che è la stessa cosa della pasta frolla (shortbread) solo fatta con lo zucchero di canna, perché è un dolcetto sempliccissimo fatto dai neri americani che lavoravano nelle piantagioni (da cui anche la canzone omonima). Così chi vuolve si può anche cimentare nell'esecuzione della ricetta!


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> In questo link si dice che è la stessa cosa della pasta frolla (shortbread) solo fatta con lo zucchero di canna, perché è un dolcetto sempliccissimo fatto dai neri americani che lavoravano nelle piantagioni (da cui anche la canzone omonima). Così chi vuolve si può anche cimentare nell'esecuzione della ricetta!


Non so che cosa voglia dire _shortbread_ per un americano, ma per noi è un'altra storia (sono biscotti pieni di burro e non si userebbe né lo "shortening" né la margarina). E _la pasta frolla_ si chiama _(sweet)_ _shortcrust pastry_.


----------



## Akire72

Shortbread per Wiki sono tipici biscotti scozzesi senza uova. 
Però hai ragione: la frolla è con le uova, lo shrotbread è senza! E l'ho pure fatto mi sa, come base di una specie di Mars fatto in casa!


----------



## Nunou

Questo confema che in cucina ci vogliono sì gli ingredienti "giusti" ...ma poi prevalgono sempre la tradizione locale e/o il gusto/la fantasia personale.
Forse non dovremmo affatto cercare di tradurre a tutti i costi i nomi di certe preparazioni tipiche....prepariamole....godiamocele... e basta!!!
E perché no...quando possibile...in tutte le loro varianti!!!


----------



## curiosone

Ciao a tutti 
A quest'ora mi fate venire fame!  Invito chi è interessato a rileggersi la nostra discussione intitolato "strutto" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=38717&page=3&highlight=lardo ...dove si parlava di molte cose simili, e anche di shortening.  Io avevo dato questa definizione AE: 
"Shortening" (at least in AE) is a general term for soft solid fats, including lard, "Crisco-like" or hydrogenized vegetable shortening, butter, and margarine.

As far as "shortenin' bread" is concerned, I come from the South, and I can assure you that it's basically the same thing as BE shortbread. 

Fried batter (sweet or unsweet) is usually called "fritters" (general term) - ("hushpuppies" are a specific kind of fritter).

As far as using oil is concerned, I first learned about substituting oils from a chemist who gave a talk (at a health fair) about healthy and unhealthy fats.  I have done a lot of experimentation (my friends used to call me "The Mad Baker"), and my conclusion is that, when a recipe calls for melted shortening (or butter, or margarine), it is possible to substitute with corn oil (which has a more "buttery" flavour than most other vegetable oils).  Oil is not recommended for substituting "soft shortening" because it wouldn't have the right consistency.  I also don't recommend any substitution where butter is the main flavour (like in shortbread).  However it works fine in:  brownies, crostata, torta di mele - anywhere where "melted butter" is used.  I might also add that when a sweet has a strong flavour of its own (given by chocolate or spices, you can even use olive oil).  

*Steps down from her soapbox* 


...Oh yes.  A translation for "shortenin' bread" was requested.  "Shortbread" in Italian is "shortbread."


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> Ciao a tutti
> A quest'ora mi fate venire fame! Invito chi è interessato a rileggersi la nostra discussione intitolato "strutto" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=38717&page=3&highlight=lardo ...dove si parlava di molte cose simili, e anche di shortening. Io avevo dato questa definizione AE:
> "Shortening" (at least in AE) is a general term for soft solid fats, including lard, "Crisco-like" or hydrogenized vegetable shortening, butter, and margarine. Not in BE (but let's not repeat ourselves, ay what!):D
> 
> As far as "shortenin' bread" is concerned, I come from the South, and I can assure you that it's basically the same thing as BE shortbread. Having eaten _shortenin' bread _in the USA and having read the recipes for shortbread and shortenin' bread  I think I'm going tobeg to differ with you on that one.Fried batter (sweet or unsweet) is usually called "fritters" (general term) Same this side of the pond.
> I also don't recommend any substitution where butter is the main flavour (like in shortbread). However it works fine in: brownies, crostata, torta di mele - anywhere where "melted butter" is used. Agree. I might also add that when a sweet has a strong flavour of its own (given by chocolate or spices, you can even use olive oil). I use olive oil in pastries at times, not vegetable oils (I only use those for mayo).
> 
> ...Oh yes. A translation for "shortenin' bread" was requested. "Shortbread" in Italian is "shortbread."


_Shortbread _in Italian is _shortbread_ and I think the Italian for _shortening bread_ is _shortening bread_!


----------



## curiosone

When in doubt, I consult my cookbook collection - some of which are older than I am (and I ain't no spring chicken ).  All are American, one was written by an African-American emigrated to the UK, who decided to share all her family recipes for "Soul Food." Interestingly enough, that is the ONLY one that doesn't even mention "shortbread" or "shortenin' bread" (she seemed more interested in "shortcake").

Here's an AE definition I found, for "shortening": "Any fresh, mild-flavored solid fat ... animal or vegetable, such as: vegetable shortening, margarine, butter, lard.  Butter is indicated in certain recipes for flavor."

Then I checked recipes for "Scotch shortbread" (yes I know it should be "Scottish," but these are old books) - whose ingredients varied.  All contained butter, flour and sugar (no egg anywhere).  A couple of recipes specified "confectioners' sugar," and added just a little salt.  One even said "confectioners' _or_ brown sugar."  

I found only one recipe for "Shortenin' bread" (spelled that way). Ingredients: butter, brown sugar, flour, and a little salt.  The preparation and baking procedure is identical to the "shortbread" one (and nothing is fried).

So I tend to agree with Akire72 (post 16) that the only difference seems to be the use of brown sugar (instead of white).


----------



## ☺

Ciao cuoche! Innanzitutto vi ringrazio tantissimo per i link e i consigli che saranno molto preziosi non solo a me. E poi che bello, da una semplice canzoncina il discorso si è espanso per forza di cose a dettagli tecnici di cucina, non avendo (presumo, nella mia ignoranza culinaria) noi in Italia niente del genere, o almeno non conosciuto in vasta zona.

Se si volesse davvero tradurlo per una canzone....ma sì, secondo me un generico 'tozzo di pane' o 'paninetto' andrebbe più che bene.
Per un termine specifico, invece, mentre ero via avevo pensato al "panino all'olio", era l'unica cosa che un pò ci si avvicinasse, ma leggendo ora le varie pagine che avete linkato, anche dato gli ingredienti, possiamo scartarlo

Sarei tentato di chiedere in qualche forum di cucina, per curiosità. Se avrò voglia e tempo, forse un altro momento....fino ad allora, come suggerisce london, rimane shortnin' bread

Edit: ...anche se 'panini briosciati'....mmh!!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao sorriso....ti chiamo così .... 

Non riesco più a trovare il link ma ieri avevo visto che una discussione sullo shortening (da solo e senza bread) c'era anche in un forum di cucina e mi pareva arrivassero a conclusioni simili alle nostre. Se lo ritrovo comunque te lo posto. Per la canzone, hai già provato a cercare nelle lyrics già tradotte?
Per ora ho trovato solo traduzioni automatiche della canzone che fanno piuttosto pena....magari più tardi mi rifaccio un giro, secondo me qualcuno deve aver già provato a tradurla. 

Questa però la dovete vedere da soli...deve essere davvero buono se produce quel tipo di effetto!!!! 
http://translate.google.ch/translat...a=X&ei=yRxqT76AOKP44QSS6IW7CQ&ved=0CCMQrgYwAA


----------



## ☺

Nunou said:


> Ciao sorriso....ti chiamo così ....  Ciao, ok!!
> 
> Non riesco più a trovare il link ma ieri avevo visto che una discussione sullo shortening (da solo e senza bread) c'era anche in un forum di cucina e mi pareva arrivassero a conclusioni simili alle nostre. Se lo ritrovo comunque te lo posto. Per la canzone, hai già provato a cercare nelle lyrics già tradotte?
> Per ora ho trovato solo traduzioni automatiche della canzone che fanno piuttosto pena....magari più tardi mi rifaccio un giro, secondo me qualcuno deve aver già provato a tradurla. Io non l'ho trovata proprio, non credo sia molto conosciuta in Italia
> 
> Questa però la dovete vedere da soli...deve essere davvero buono se produce quel tipo di effetto!!!!
> http://translate.google.ch/translat...a=X&ei=yRxqT76AOKP44QSS6IW7CQ&ved=0CCMQrgYwAA ma hai lasciato una N per strada...


----------



## Nunou

Ahahaha.....ecco...allora mi erano andate in corto le mani!!! 
Per il testo della canzone hai ragione, lo trovo solo su siti non italiani. 
Per l'altro...sto ancora cercando, ieri google me lo aveva sparato fuori subito, oggi invece non ne vuole sapere...

ECCOLO...l'ho ritrovato!! Nella discussione salta fuori "crisco", così ti ho messo anche il link di un altro forum che parla di questo.
http://www.cookaround.com/yabbse1/showthread.php?t=46202
http://www.cookaround.com/yabbse1/showthread.php?t=10467

Qui invece c'è la ricetta e la "definizione" di Giallo Zafferano: http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Shortbread.html

Questi sono in inglese, non servono alla traduzione ma ci sono informazioni interessanti. 
http://www.wordorigins.org/index.php/forums/viewthread/1571/
http://www.cookingjunkies.com/rec-food-cooking/shortbread-shortenin-bread-14105.html

Ora...vado a farmi un panino!!


----------



## ☺

WOW Nunou, una ricercona da oscar!! avevo trovato solo i primi due
Conclusione: shortening è e rimane shortening, così come shortening bread

Grazie a tutti per essere intervenuti!
Come tira il cibo in Italia...eeeeh!!


----------



## curiosone

After 2 pages of discussion, maybe we should change the name to "lengthening!"


----------



## Tegs

Hushpuppies are fritters?! Hush puppies in BE are a brand of shoe (and slushpuppies are illuminously coloured iced drinks)  

I would never call shortbread anything other than shortbread, but you guys do have a way with words (random spellings, zucchinis for courgettes, jelly for jam etc) so I guess you're allowed to call it something different


----------



## curiosone

Tegs said:


> Hushpuppies are fritters?! Hush puppies in BE are a brand of shoe (and slushpuppies are illuminously coloured iced drinks)
> 
> I would never call shortbread anything other than shortbread, but you guys do have a way with words (random spellings, zucchinis for courgettes, jelly for jam etc) so I guess you're allowed to call it something different
> - How about the BE "flat" while the rest of the world calls it "apartment/appartamento/appartement"?



Top o' the mornin' to you, Tegs!  Cead míle fáilte!
We also have Hushpuppy shoes (though I believe slush puppies are called snow cones in AE).  Regarding the hushpuppies you can eat, you might enjoy this link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hushpuppy


----------



## Tegs

curiosone said:


> Top o' the mornin' to you, Tegs!  Cead míle fáilte!
> We also have Hushpuppy shoes (though I believe slush puppies are called snow cones in AE). Regarding the hushpuppies you can eat, you might enjoy this link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hushpuppy



Cad é an chraic leat féin?  

Having done a google image search for snow cones, I concur  Edible hush puppies are very American-looking ))- the etymology is interesting. As for the flat/appartment, yes I grant you that one  But to be fair, we have embraced your cookies, hehe!


----------

